
Startups: Do It Yourself PR : East Coast Blogging - zaveri
http://eastcoastblogging.com/2008/09/05/startups-do-it-yourself-pr/
======
phil_KartMe
This post from eastcoastblogging looks like a summary of this great article
from jason calacanis on pr: [http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/jason-
calacanis-on-how-to...](http://www.alleyinsider.com/2008/8/jason-calacanis-on-
how-to-get-pr-for-your-startup-fire-your-pr-company)

